
Show HN: SFTPGo 0.9.6 - drakkan
https://github.com/drakkan/sftpgo/releases/tag/0.9.6
======
dang
A thread on this project from last year:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20531541](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20531541)

If you're going to make a Show HN out of a new release, it would be good to
add a comment explaining what's different since last time!

~~~
drakkan
Yes sorry, the project improved a lot since then, all the issues raised in
that thread were addressed and several new features were added: we now support
serving Cloud Storage backend (such as S3) over SFTP/SCP, multi factor
authentication, virtual folders, several filters (for example on file
extensions, on source ip address), external authentication, serving Git repos
over SSH, per directory virtual permissions (not related to OS permissions)
ecc..

If you have any suggestions please open an issue, thanks!

~~~
henriquez
Congrats on the new release, that's some serious new functionality. This seems
like a really useful project for cases where you wouldn't want to give a user
SSH access into a particular server.

Thank you for releasing it as free software, I will be following this project
for later use!

------
dillonmckay
So, at my work, we host both SFTP and FTP to receive data feeds.

Has anyone seen an FTP honeypot that would serve zip bombs to malicious users
and allow legit users proper access?

~~~
SteveNuts
I always worry that if I do something like this it'll cause the malicious
person to spend extra effort and attention on a real attack.

Because that's what I'd do if I hit a honeypot...

~~~
dillonmckay
Fair point.

